# Lelit Anna brew temp



## Elegantyak (Aug 12, 2021)

Has anybody been able to get more of a consistent shot out of this machine? When I first start the shot it's at 92 but by the end of the shot the PID reads 79 degrees.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Elegantyak PID won't reflect the brew water temp. Cold water entering the boiler disturbs the readings.


----------



## Elegantyak (Aug 12, 2021)

DavecUK said:


> @Elegantyak PID won't reflect the brew water temp. Cold water entering the boiler disturbs the readings.


 Ok thank you sir. I was going to return it!


----------

